# Recent project, should be familiar



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is one I just finished yesterday.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

HA! How did you get that gig? I remember some old crusty dude doing one of the ones I go to


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> HA! How did you get that gig? I remember some old crusty dude doing one of the ones I go to


They wanted somebody outside the district. That avoids the "Why didn't you give me the job" whinning. You worked in a store. You know the loudest cry baby, is normally the one who spends the least money.

Relationships: I know and have met the district mgr, the city mgr and the sales mgr. They asked a couple of us to bid on them. I won two bids, don't know who got the others. Another reason to get to know your paint reps and personel. (The people working in the store today, may be running them tomorrow.)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, yeah......am so far out of the district that it was 67 miles, one way to that store.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

pretty sweet!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent! They pay you in promar???


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

They used different colors than the one I did last year. Ours was the "faux" criss-crossed x's on the walls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice deal. Did you use BM?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

ARGHHH!!!! Sherwin!










BTW, very nice colors, nice job!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Biker boy

Nice job, My Duron store (who SW now owns) was just painted by the employees of the store


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Biker boy
> 
> Nice job, My Duron store (who SW now owns) was just painted by the employees of the store


one of our paint stores had their guys paint their stores. Blue tape was on the ceiling for months, wavy lines, paint on floor. I told them that this was not the way to display the quality of your coating.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Is that "Pumpkin Spice" on the wall behind the counter?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet, the new colors are coming! 
Looks great man, I was getting tired of the cruddy mustard rag look they chose.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool gig.... Looks small compared to the one we just had built. Is there a storage warehouse behind the retail part? My local ICI always has their employees paint it as it is a small town store with probably not enough profit to sink back into their leased building.
Nice job though man. Good job on landing 2 of em.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the green color but the rust color looks familiar to the BM company owned stores which are Rust and Blue


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice deal. Did you use BM?


 
Uh,.....Berh Ultra Premium?​


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

wje said:


> Cool gig.... Looks small compared to the one we just had built. Is there a storage warehouse behind the retail part? My local ICI always has their employees paint it as it is a small town store with probably not enough profit to sink back into their leased building.
> Nice job though man. Good job on landing 2 of em.


It is the smallest store in the district, and 50 years old. There is a small storage area in back.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Biker boy
> 
> Nice job, My Duron store (who SW now owns) was just painted by the employees of the store


Am glad they don't do that here. Can't move the shelves. So most of it was done off a rolling scaffold. Maybe they don't want them up there.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Is that "Pumpkin Spice" on the wall behind the counter?


 
"Penny Wise"​


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Sweet, the new colors are coming!
> Looks great man, I was getting tired of the cruddy mustard rag look they chose.


This store had one of the most poorly executed faux finishes. You could see all the swipe/tool marks (and runs), instead of a cloud like look. They also ran it onto the metal strips for the drop ceiling.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice job - BB. I'd think you'd get some extra mileage out of that as far as advertising goes. Something like, "Not only are we qualified to paint your home but we paint the place where professionals buy paint" OK - so that sucks but you get my point. Regardless - awesome job landing that account. I'll be talking to a couple of our reps because of this thread. Thanks!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Nice job - BB. I'd think you'd get some extra mileage out of that as far as advertising goes. Something like, "Not only are we qualified to paint your home but we paint the place where professionals buy paint" OK - so that sucks but you get my point. Regardless - awesome job landing that account. I'll be talking to a couple of our reps because of this thread. Thanks!!!


Keep one thing in mind, my business is not in that district. So hiring me avoids any conflict of interest or irritating existing customers. You may have to travel. (but hey, work is work)


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I understand 100%. Our typical radius is about 60 miles. So, finding one we don't use that often shouldn't be to difficult. Plus, add that to the fact I'll be stating BikerBoy sent me and it is a lock!:thumbup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks good! I guess they had to get someone to paint the store.



Dave Mac said:


> Nice job, My Duron store (who SW now owns) was just painted by the employees of the store


I find this interesting, the bathrooms in our local SW store was painted by employees...OMG, the WORST job I have ever seen. I would be embarrassed if that were my store, after all it's painters and customers going in there.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Funny this came up, recently I was in my SW and on the counter was an invite to submit bids for the interior repaint work.
I would have bid it at $2,900 to simply cover "cost", I was $1,000 over the highest bidder...



Apparently the lowest bidder will get it, there are no favorites so far.
It is_* too*_ much work for anything under $2,000. 

And I figured_* I*_ was lowballing!




3 colors with doors and trim thrown in, with the square ft is well over 2,000.
My goodness, I would *really* enjoy painting an SW, but I gotta pay my bills.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

painting247 said:


> I find this interesting, the bathrooms in our local SW store was painted by employees...OMG, the WORST job I have ever seen. I would be embarrassed if that were my store, after all it's painters and customers going in there.


:thumbup:
My thoughts exactly when I visit any SW facility! The best in is at my home store, clean well decorated and uber modern, well it is 2 years old after all...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great BB, you going to put it on your site or portfolio?



painting247 said:


> I find this interesting, the bathrooms in our local SW store was painted by employees...OMG, the WORST job I have ever seen. I would be embarrassed if that were my store, after all it's painters and customers going in there.


Funny the PPG store around me did the same thing looks like crap.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have seen faux in SW store bathrooms..


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Looks great BB, you going to put it on your site or portfolio?
> .


I think so.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Around here, they had the SW local delivery guy do all the stores to avoid conflict. Came out ok looking, but man, I'd love to land that job even if I had to break-even!...just for the advertising value!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Around here, they had the SW local delivery guy do all the stores to avoid conflict. Came out ok looking, but man, I'd love to land that job even if I had to break-even!...just for the advertising value!


advertizing to who the other contractors that come in the store.. SW stores are not known for having too many HO's coming in. 

I suppose you could brag to your clients that you painted SW stores. :whistling2:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

yes, HOs...not the contractors. Take a few pics....lookie here HO, here we are painting one of the biggest retailer for painting supplies in the US ... kind of the same idea as having PDCA logo on stuff for advertising for raising credebility ... it's all psychological.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our local store was painted these *same colors* last week! I'll have to check the bathrooms to see if they had a professional paint them too. It was time to get rid of the faux finish. The store looks great.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The guys at the store are painting ours now, they said they had a lot of guys offer to work off their paint bill by painting it! This store is pretty small and in a rural area, so the guys have plenty of time!


----------

